# Rat King → Gender Critical



## Null (Mar 26, 2022)

I am considering moving this board under the Beauty Parlor Lolcow Salon (the category), renaming it Gender Critical, and putting it under the general guidance that the girlboards have to make it friendly towards female users.

Rat King is a very old board with a strange history. The site transferred to me in 2013 and by 2014 the site was shifting away from CWC to broader discussion of weirdos online. Many of those weirdos just so happened to be crossdressers. @introman identified that many of these 'trannies' (as they were called back then) were actually friends with ties to Chicago. They inured each other from charitable events for the LGBT and generally started to grift off social media and brand new crowdfunding platforms like Patreon. They became known as the Rat King. Then, in 2015, Donald Trump descended down the escalator and the world tore itself in half. What was a small, unusual demographic transformed into one of the most divisive socio-political issues of our time. The definition of Rat King did not change, and I left it mostly under the guidance of Ride and Zed for years. These days, it's basically on autopilot.

THAT BEING SAID, staff has raised concerns that broadening the scope of the board will cause threads here to reduce in quantity. In particular, there is a concern that a 'Gender Critical' board will invite politi-sperging and derail threads with off topic venting.

I am curious about the thoughts of users who frequent this board are about this change and what can be done to encourage self-moderation.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Mar 26, 2022)

You've seen the Foodie Beauty thread and still wanna give us new shit to dissect? 

Yeah ok I'm game for it. 

TERF GANG RISE UP

@Kate Farms Shill @Tangerine Dreams @Ronnie Rocket @Alaska Thunderfuck Thoughts on this?


----------



## Chihiro (Mar 26, 2022)

I am all for this. BP is TERF gang central, and by and large we are very welcoming to anyone that comes to us. You, yourself has mentioned to us that we are very different compared to the rest of the site. I can understand the concerns regarding politisperging, however, but as long as people can try to keep personal politics out of it (because literally none of us cares) it should do fine.


----------



## On a Journey (Mar 26, 2022)

People ask for a more general tranny board in troon threads all the time (they constantly devolve into politisperging so it needs to be easier to find the main threads for that) and rat king as it is doesn't really work for that. I also like the idea of putting it under BP because then I can see BP chat while I read my tranny threads.


----------



## Jimmy Pop (Mar 26, 2022)

Would Gender Critical also absorb the tranny sideshows thread or would that stay in community watch?

I think it’s a great idea, it’ll replace (some of) the hole that the ALR board left.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Mar 26, 2022)

So women aren’t even allowed to have OUR OWN space on KF now? 

I’m being facetious, the move makes sense.


----------



## shameful existence (Mar 26, 2022)

I guess actively avoiding most of the trans stuff is getting harder everywhere. No strong opinions though.


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Mar 26, 2022)

Let's do it!

Pee has to stay in his own thread though.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 26, 2022)

> In particular, there is a concern that a 'Gender Critical' board will invite politi-sperging and derail threads with off topic venting


This is an inherently, intractably political topic, though. It would take a fuck ton of work and culture building to keep threads on topic to prevent it from becoming The Thunderdome: Beauty Parlour Edition. Maybe a containment thread therein for politi-sperging?


----------



## Analog Devolved (Mar 26, 2022)

A place where troons and autists can slap fight? Yes.


----------



## 3322 (Mar 26, 2022)

A real genius idea, whoever came up with it must be very smart.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Mar 26, 2022)

Having the name changed will help some people, especially newer ones, know where to put some threads instead of shitting up other places where they don't belong.  A lot people still don't understand what a Rat King is, most people on this site know what Gender Critical means, especially in the context of the Farms.
Also women shitting on "women" is always funny in my book, so I fully support it going to BP.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 26, 2022)

The patriarchy strikes again


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 26, 2022)

People in this board tend to be fairly civilised, and I know of several female posters, so I don’t see the BP guidelines being a problem.

I think a couple of general threads could be useful. A little bit of politisperging is inevitable when so many of the people we talk about also go on about politics, but a general rants thread could be a useful place if things go too far. Perhaps it could also be a place for troon-related news.


----------



## Grog (Mar 26, 2022)

I like the Rat King name even if it's not as relevant anymore, it has its own history. It's a bit like troon, most of the people we call troons aren't actually Something Awful users.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm for it, mostly because if more people have eyes here the incredible amount of powerlevelling from some BP regulars might be toned down.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 26, 2022)

While I do not frequent the Rat King stuff, I do freqnet Peetz thread.
I think the concerns of political ..... derailment can be remedied by our willingness to bond on how bad for society these people are in general.
I can get behind that.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Mar 26, 2022)

I kind of like having Rat King as a board, as the most active threads still hold to the original idea and, even now, there is a lot of crossover content even with the newer cows.
But I'd be fine with the change, it wouldn't really change the content at the end of the day.


----------



## Miss Misery (Mar 26, 2022)

I support this idea!

(You should also Spergatory Yaniv's subforum.)


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 26, 2022)

Not fond of the idea, for a few reasons:

Rat Kings runs on autopilot these days, by your own admission. Why the hell would you want to alter something that both works and gives minimal trouble while it is doing so into something that is almost guaranteed to cause headaches?

BP has it's own culture, different from the rest of the site. Why dilute or break that? Different cultures in different spaces is good. OK, I'm biased here because I like the BP culture.

The name Rat Kings itself is part of forum lore and should be preserved.

That's it. Wouldn't normally speak up about fairly minor concerns, but you did ask.


----------



## White Devil (Mar 26, 2022)

BP is already anti troon (due to most of them actually being female) so it'd probably be most at home there.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 26, 2022)

Analog Devolved said:


> A place where troons and autists can slap fight? Yes.


Trenderdome


----------



## Snow Miku (Mar 26, 2022)

Would the various tranny threads would be moved there, giving us the Kevin Gibes Inflated Universe subforum we've been craving? That crowd is absolutely deserving of the title Rat King, and most of the OG rat king threads are less active these days anyway.

It would be nice to have a different name than Gender Critical though, that is definitely going to encourage political sperging.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 26, 2022)

The major problem I can see with merging a board focused on trannies with a board full of women is it might attract a whole lotta TERF sperging. On one hand it could be funny. On the other hand the board would turn inside out into a completely inhospitable place like the rest of BP.
BUT you're not wrong. The Rat King gig has not been as relevant as of late, since a lot of trannies been tearing at each others' throats, and with a lot of people saying BP has its own culture I would think maybe it's time we get BP in specs with the rest of the site, and encourage users to visit the subforum for a change.

tl;dr the women need to assimilate stuff the tranny threads in there for free entertainment.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Mar 26, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> The major problem I can see with merging a board focused on trannies with a board full of women is it might attract a whole lotta TERF sperging. On one hand it could be funny. On the other hand the board would turn inside out into a completely inhospitable place like the rest of BP.
> BUT you're not wrong. The Rat King gig has not been as relevant as of late, since a lot of trannies been tearing at each others' throats, and with a lot of people saying BP has its own culture I would think maybe it's time we get BP in specs with the rest of the site, and encourage users to visit the subforum for a change.
> 
> tl;dr the women need to assimilate stuff the tranny threads in there for free entertainment.


I mean... the BP chat/Boards are only unhospitable if you are an intolerable weeb/autist/politisperg? Otherwise we're generally friendly.

Can't deny the TERF-ness of it overall tho, it is what it is. Cope, seethe, dilatate if you enjoy transgenderism on it's ... face. But also prepare for us to mock you for all of the above if you come to chat.



Red Hood said:


> Trenderdome



Coulda called it "troondome" and didn't. I am disappoint.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Mar 26, 2022)

TERF GANG!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 26, 2022)

Extra Dainty Gorl said:


> I mean... the BP chat/Boards are only unhospitable if you are an intolerable weeb/autist/politisperg? Otherwise we're generally friendly.
> 
> Can't deny the TERF-ness of it overall tho, it is what it is. Cope, seethe, dilatate if you enjoy transgenderism on it's ... face. But also prepare for us to mock you for all of the above if you come to chat.


As it should be. Speaking of, man I wish we had a chat in AC.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 26, 2022)

I have no strong opinion either way and can see both sides to the argument for this change.

But if RK is rebranded as GC and added to BP, maybe go through the existing RK threads and move those that wouldn't fit under GC, such as the Kengle thread. He's more garden variety lolcow. I can't see too many TERFs and other BP regulars being all that interested in his shenanigans.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't rename it
Gender Critical just sounds like a pussy PG censored version and most everyone here likes the name Rat King


----------



## Mountain Dew (Mar 26, 2022)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I'm for it, mostly because if more people have eyes here the incredible amount of powerlevelling from some BP regulars might be toned down.


This, but also it is kind of annoying to want to laugh at troons and then haggard old spinsters take it too seriously and start sperging about GC shit.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Mar 26, 2022)

It would be nice to have a place to funnel trannies. The Rat King in its original iteration- a collection of trannies that were all weirdly connected to one another in some way is rather outdated, while I've notice there are tranny cows spread all over the place. There's trannies in Lolcow, there's a few in BP, there's the tranny threads in Community Watch, and then there's some threads in  Lolcow General. It can be a little hard to remember where each thread is and I find myself rediscovering threads I've forgotten about for a while because I forgot which subforum they are in.

As for political sperging in BP, I suggest you take a look at the current state of the Tard Baby thread if you think BP is a politisperg free place. I generally don't even bother to report politisperging in BP anymore because despite mods regularly going in to clean it up it doesn't deter anyone for long and I see the same posters starting the same stupid shitflinging about the same topics over and over.


----------



## Miss Misery (Mar 26, 2022)

Instead of  "Gender Critical" can we call it "Gender Euphoria" instead?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 26, 2022)

I suggested “terf wars” lol


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 26, 2022)

Rat King could use a name change just because the joke is kind of dated and doesn't apply anymore but I've always felt like Rat King's culture was closer to the rest of KF than it was to BP.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 26, 2022)

It's weird to think Jake Alley might end up in beauty parlor but if it puts more eyes on him the better.


----------



## Positron (Mar 26, 2022)

Have we, posters in Rat Kings, ever been unfriendly towards female users?  I'm not sure what the change will achieve, as the subjects of BP are mostly women and that of RK are mostly men.

I'm OK with a name change (Gender Euphoria is good), I'm OK if we broaden the scope to include transsexuals who aren't buddies (such as Brianna Wu), but I'd perfer to have a dedicated subforum for transsexuals and their whipping boys.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Mar 26, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> Not fond of the idea, for a few reasons:
> 
> Rat Kings runs on autopilot these days, by your own admission. Why the hell would you want to alter something that both works and gives minimal trouble while it is doing so into something that is almost guaranteed to cause headaches?
> 
> ...


I think your points might outweigh my initial thought that BP is TERF central already. 

But *if* there is a troon board set into the BP, my opinion is to consider the name "TERF Central" if for no other reason than to make the first impression that it's a female space for the most part to begin with. Call me optimistic, but a strong hint like that could be one of however many necessary ways of informing dudes from the rest of the site that this section isn't their personal shitbox. "Gender Critical" also sounds miserably boring, as well as a bit timid to honestly state what it's all about, maybe even bordering on politically correct terminology. (Yes, I am aware of the late GC subreddit, but this is not Reddit, thank God.) The best board here is called "Deathfats", for God's sake, and I love it.


----------



## Positron (Mar 26, 2022)

Any new name _must not_ give the impression that the board is used for general discussion / ranting of gender politics - whether we are " terves" or "gender critical" is beside the point; we are here to document and laugh at retards.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm not picky I think ADF will rage out as he's double demoted from his own board to rat king he's not part of to tossed to the girl board no one looks at.

I just like to laugh at Phil, his drunk ex roomate and I hope Timbo fixed his shit.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Mar 26, 2022)

CatParty said:


> I suggested “terf wars” lol


This. Please.

Also think it would be good in Beauty Parlour.

Edit: insomnia does not lead to good reading comprehension


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 26, 2022)

A Gender Critical type board under BP makes a lot of sense because the gendershit threads get plagued by dudes who rant about "Women gave troons their rights, women bad" which is tiring for people here who obviously don't agree with that ideology.

The main complaint I _could _see is that the Rat King type threads might get more TERF crowds, or move away from solely troon lolcows, but I think that is inevitable because KF is one of the few places that people can say those things, anyway. I don't think it would be a negative change, might encourage more thread creation, and would discourage people from shitting up the threads sperging about "muh women voting for troon rights".


----------



## Vecr (Mar 26, 2022)

There are some Rat King threads I have looked at from time to time, I think some should not be moved to BP, such as ADF and Kengel, at the very least. I think the standard KF and BP cultures/posting attitudes are too far apart, especially if the threads were in a TERF section (or not, I'm not sure how seriously people take section titles). I say make a TERF section, but don't move too much there, let them make their own threads.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 27, 2022)

CatParty said:


> I suggested “terf wars” lol


that's actually a great idea
the literal battle of the sexes


----------



## Gin and Sonic (Mar 27, 2022)

Would this result in the "SRS and GRS surgeons and associated horrors" thread moving too? It's in Community Watch currently.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 27, 2022)

I think some user submitted names could give the board the right impression of "this is where we laugh at the large amount of trans cows".  Having tags on who's in what circle (reddit mods, twitch streamers, tranch dividians) would help too.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 27, 2022)

If we go putting the Rat King troons in Beauty Parlor you know damn well it's going straight to their heads. Seriously though I would prefer to stay separate. Rat King runs smoothly, I don't think it's smart to mess up a good thing.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 27, 2022)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! said:


> If we go putting the Rat King troons in Beauty Parlor you know damn well it's going straight to their heads. Seriously though I would prefer to stay separate. Rat King runs smoothly, I don't think it's smart to mess up a good thing.


I never even thought of that. Jake Alley or Billie LaBelle or the Slug would be thrilled to bits to be moved to "the woman's board."


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 27, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> I never even thought of that. Jake Alley or Billie LaBelle or the Slug would be thrilled to bits to be moved to "the woman's board."


It does legitimately bother me to put these guys in any closer proximity to women. I get that it's harmless, it just feels skeevy as hell.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Mar 27, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> A Gender Critical type board under BP makes a lot of sense because the gendershit threads get plagued by dudes who rant about "Women gave troons their rights, women bad" which is tiring for people here who obviously don't agree with that ideology.
> 
> The main complaint I _could _see is that the Rat King type threads might get more TERF crowds, or move away from solely troon lolcows, but I think that is inevitable because KF is one of the few places that people can say those things, anyway. I don't think it would be a negative change, might encourage more thread creation, and would discourage people from shitting up the threads sperging about "muh women voting for troon rights".


Nigger for every "muh wammen voted for troons" post there are three dissertations on feminism by the dried-up femoids who lurk in the swampy, cheap-perfume-smelling depths of BP.  I just wanna laugh at trannies, not read about the plight of the modern woman for the fiftieth time.


----------



## Positron (Mar 27, 2022)

What is bad about moving RK under BP:

It makes the RK board harder to find.  KF has a reputation of genociders of trannies, and indeed trannies come to us to dig up dirt.  We should cherish our rep and make our tranny drama board more prominent.
It is a tacit admittance that transwomen are a subset of women.
It seems to me the subjects of the two boards are quite different (apart from the obvious men vs women distinction).  I don't visit BP often, but my impression is that the board is mostly about beauty gurus, cosplayers, and tik-tok whores, girls and women who pride themselves on their looks.  Common conception might suggest otherwise, but trannies in general and Rat Kings in particular don't give a damn about their looks -- the notable exception are Antony "Erin" Reed and Nick "Contrapoint" Parrott (who isn't even in Rat King).  Trannies gets our attention through their "activism", and this is not how most BP cows gain prominence.  Indeed, putting a bunch of "activist" threads under the BP heading might even invite political sperging within BP proper.

Potential benefits of moving RK under BP:
It may invite more female users for discussion.  About which we should ask the question: why don't more woman comes to RK?  Before suspecting RK is somehow less friendly to woman, shall we consider a mundane explanation, namely many women just aren't interested in tranny bullshit?  As for the "less friendly" suspicion, if it is (as some posters suggested) because discussions of transsexualism might turn to a blame game against women and / or feminism, let me just say 1) it doesn't happen in RK all that often (it is sometimes seen in the Tranny Sideshow thread in Community Watch, and in the Thunderdome forums where they belong.)  2) no one likes blame games, and blaming women as individuals or groups for the advent of transsexualism is wrongheaded, yet a discussion about how _feminism _inspired_ transsexual ideology _is valid and potentially informative, provided the participants are emotionally calm and the arena is right (i.e. not in RK, not in BP, not in Community Watch).

My two cents about name change (if any).
The new name should focus on the subjects, not the forum participants.  "Beauty Parlor" describes the _cows_, not the posters.  The name "Gender Critical" or anything involving the word "Terf" draws (inaccurate) attentions to the forum participant.  That's why I like "Gender Euphoria", and my contribution: "The 41% Club".


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 27, 2022)

While I prefer things stay the same, this is far and away my favorite board, and I fully support the name change to The 41% Club. Good name, @Positron!


----------



## Smug Cat (Mar 27, 2022)

I would definitely argue that it's better not to change the name to something serious-sounding like Gender Critical, as that will unnecessarily encourage off-topic politisperging. Something like Troon Wars or The 41% would be much better.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Mar 27, 2022)

I am not in favor of changing things.
Right now it works


----------



## Uberpenguin (Mar 27, 2022)

I think moving a GC section to BP would be pretty cool.
Granted, it probably wouldn't be for the mods, given their own hugbox the terfs would become totally unhinged, but the idea of having a little feminist zoo on the site seems charming.

On the other hand if the objective is to keep things under control it's probably better off the way it is.



Extra Dainty Gorl said:


> I mean... the BP chat/Boards are only unhospitable if you are an intolerable weeb/autist/politisperg? Otherwise we're generally friendly.
> 
> Can't deny the TERF-ness of it overall tho, it is what it is. Cope, seethe, dilatate if you enjoy transgenderism on it's ... face. But also prepare for us to mock you for all of the above if you come to chat.


Eh, I think maybe frequent users are just desensitized to it.
There's a very distinct sense of passive aggression and cliquishness to the whole thing that tends to get under your skin after a while.


----------



## Stop (Mar 27, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> The major problem I can see with merging a board focused on trannies with a board full of women is it might attract a whole lotta TERF sperging. On one hand it could be funny. On the other hand the board would turn inside out into a completely inhospitable place like the rest of BP.
> BUT you're not wrong. The Rat King gig has not been as relevant as of late, since a lot of trannies been tearing at each others' throats, and with a lot of people saying BP has its own culture I would think maybe it's time we get BP in specs with the rest of the site, and encourage users to visit the subforum for a change.
> 
> tl;dr the women need to assimilate stuff the tranny threads in there for free entertainment.


Stay mad faggot.


----------



## OttoWest (Mar 27, 2022)

I’d rather see an updated RK that stays where it’s at, and the updated RK (with name change) becomes more of a KF troon hub. Maybe relocate Kevin, Grace Lavery, Wu, and others into the new board. Pin Tranny Social Media to the top, add the SRS thread.

Moving troons to BP seems like it would narrow the audience.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 27, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> I’d rather see an updated RK that stays where it’s at, and the updated RK (with name change) becomes more of a KF troon hub. Maybe relocate Kevin, Grace Lavery, Wu, and others into the new board. Pin Tranny Social Media to the top, add the SRS thread.
> 
> Moving troons to BP seems like it would narrow the audience.


Oh man, there's a LOT of tranny threads that could be moved in there if the name was updated.


----------



## R00T (Mar 27, 2022)

Please keep the troons away from women it’s actually what they want.

Jokes aside if it does work why fix it, and from what I’ve seen a lot of people would like to see Rat King become more generalized regardless of moving it. I think the name Gender Critical isn’t a great idea. My brain just shifts into terf mode when I see it. I think going for a funnier name would help establish what the point of a lolcow is for the politispergs a little better.

The 41% Club: like the breakfast club but instead of a group of high schoolers it’s a group of weirdos

Terf war: kinda follows the Weeb wars naming scheme but again it might be a little too political.

We could go for something new. A lot of troops have their axe wounds and don’t want to be called men. Why not the Lumberjack hospital? It’s random and will catch people’s eye, and might start a new joke.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 27, 2022)

I think Rat Kings are fine where they are, the only real problem is that new rat kings that have formed - Unicorn Ranch/ AmHole Gibes is the most significant one, but there have been a few others - aren't in the subforum. I wouldn't necessarily move the subforum itself, I'd just move a few of the cows into it. Maybe also edit the description say it's specifically about troons and their handmaidens, because really the Rat Kings aren't formed of anyone in the alphabet community except those two groups - at least, that I can think of from current cows.

I also think changing the name to Gender Critical is a bad idea- it's too clinically political. Rat Kings keeps the flavour of mockery and disgust without succumbing to jargon. It also says the board is ideologically motivated instead of just for making fun of the cows, and would definitely encourage people to politisperg about it. I think Rat Kings is a perfect name for it.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 27, 2022)

I think it’d be better to keep the board where it is.  It’s less visible in the BP and keeping it easy to find (and seethe over) for normies or casual readers seems like a better idea.  Also, troons aren’t just a women’s problem, and it feels like the BP is a place for mostly women (or those who pretend to be them online - everyone knows there’s no real women on Kiwi Farms).

I get that “rat kings” is kind of an old joke now, and I’ve seen plenty of threads get kicked off the rat king board before now for not being on people somehow related to the Zinnia/Greta crew.  “Gender critical” sounds way too political and boring/serious, especially considering we’re here to laugh at linebackers in lingerie.  Can we call it something like “trans central” instead?  That way cows whose issues are mostly around being trannies can live in that pasture, and gender critical politisperging and stay in deep thoughts or wherever else it lives.

Putting a tranny board in the women’s pen is kinda wrong on a fundamental level, for me.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 27, 2022)

Tran Central Station.

(It amused me, but I'm on minus three weeks of sleep)


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Mar 27, 2022)

One of my concerns with making Rat Kings a general troon board under BP is that there won't be any space for FtM cows on there. If you ultimately decide in favor of making the move, I'd keep Rat Kings as the name both to make it clear that FtMs should be placed in the general lolcow board and for the sake of tradition.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 27, 2022)

Chin of Campbell said:


> Nigger for every "muh wammen voted for troons" post there are three dissertations on feminism by the dried-up femoids who lurk in the swampy, cheap-perfume-smelling depths of BP.  I just wanna laugh at trannies, not read about the plight of the modern woman for the fiftieth time.


A new board might need a new "anti-derailing/don't sperg" rule added above the post editor to address this. Some degree of that ranting is inevitable because KF is one of the only places that will allow it out right and people will take that opportunity, so it's not exactly going away.


----------



## Dong Schlong Phil (Mar 27, 2022)

Instead of Gender Critical, why not Gender Clowns? That's what the types we mock here tend to be anyhow.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 27, 2022)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> Instead of  "Gender Critical" can we call it "Gender Euphoria" instead?


Seconded.

And add my vote to keeping Rat Kings but just renaming it to either Gender Euphoria, Assigned Troon, or Am Hole.

Edit to add: though a counterpoint to the above is that knowing Slugphixy would be in a sub forum called "Beauty Parlor" would make me lol.


----------



## wes (Mar 27, 2022)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> I think it’d be better to keep the board where it is.  It’s less visible in the BP and keeping it easy to find (and seethe over) for normies or casual readers seems like a better idea.  Also, troons aren’t just a women’s problem, and it feels like the BP is a place for mostly women (or those who pretend to be them online - everyone knows there’s no real women on Kiwi Farms).
> 
> I get that “rat kings” is kind of an old joke now, and I’ve seen plenty of threads get kicked off the rat king board before now for not being on people somehow related to the Zinnia/Greta crew.  “Gender critical” sounds way too political and boring/serious, especially considering we’re here to laugh at linebackers in lingerie.  Can we call it something like “trans central” instead?  That way cows whose issues are mostly around being trannies can live in that pasture, and gender critical politisperging and stay in deep thoughts or wherever else it lives.
> 
> Putting a tranny board in the women’s pen is kinda wrong on a fundamental level, for me.


I agree with this completely. Troons are something that combines the sexes in disgust so throwing it in the BP as a "girl thing" doesn't make sense. Including Rat Kings under BP would invite constant politi-sperging that would kill the subforums readability in my opinion on top of all the gender euphoria troons would get over being in a "woman's space." I think sprucing up Rat Kings as it is would be fine; make it clearly a troon-specific forum and fold all the tranny related discussion as well as the loose Community Watch threads about them (SRS Horrors, Tranny Sideshows, Tranch, etc) in too. A cleaned-up RK can be a solution to the often requested Kevin Gibes/Tranch subforum once they're all there by giving them their own thread label, similar to the TGWTG one in Lolcows. Dr. Teetus Yeetus, Kathy Rumer, and Jazz Jennings (who is currently in Deathfats) could also be potential new residents.

As for names, I'm partial to keeping Rat Kings because it inspires a gross, unsanitary image in my mind similar to troons themselves. Even if the "original" troon rat king doesn't exist anymore, the amount of cow crossovers among all of them are still staggering. As an example, to return Kevin Gibes, he has interacted with the Tranch (of course), Fanny, Sapphixy, AssMale, Kindness & Bonnie, and probably more. Another thing, and this might just be me, but calling a board "Gender Critical" makes me think it's about TERF cows and not making fun of trannies. 

tl;dr: Keep Rat Kings where it is, keep its name, but make it an all-purpose tranny dumping ground with less restrictions on who/what goes in there so the tranny threads sprinkled around the forums can be moved there. Add a Tranch thread label for those who want the Kevin Gibes subforum.


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 27, 2022)

Please do not move or touch Tim Whitbeck's sadly dead thread.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 27, 2022)

I prefer the Rat King: a probably mythical beast consisting of a nest of rats with their tails gummed together in shit. Subjects in the Rat King forum aren't only troons, and many bear at least a Twitter relationship to each other. Nora Reed, for example, is definitely part of the Rat King but is in truth an ordinary homely woman.

Also, I get the impression the BP boards are woman-heavy and I don't think the RK boards are, not that it matters. Everyone has cooties on this bus.

Still, I will follow Jake Alley wherever he goes.


----------



## Pizza Time (Mar 27, 2022)

wes said:


> I agree with this completely. Troons are something that combines the sexes in disgust so throwing it in the BP as a "girl thing" doesn't make sense. Including Rat Kings under BP would invite constant politi-sperging that would kill the subforums readability in my opinion on top of all the gender euphoria troons would get over being in a "woman's space." I think sprucing up Rat Kings as it is would be fine; make it clearly a troon-specific forum and fold all the tranny related discussion as well as the loose Community Watch threads about them (SRS Horrors, Tranny Sideshows, Tranch, etc) in too. A cleaned-up RK can be a solution to the often requested Kevin Gibes/Tranch subforum once they're all there by giving them their own thread label, similar to the TGWTG one in Lolcows. Dr. Teetus Yeetus, Kathy Rumer, and Jazz Jennings (who is currently in Deathfats) could also be potential new residents.
> 
> As for names, I'm partial to keeping Rat Kings because it inspires a gross, unsanitary image in my mind similar to troons themselves. Even if the "original" troon rat king doesn't exist anymore, the amount of cow crossovers among all of them are still staggering. As an example, to return Kevin Gibes, he has interacted with the Tranch (of course), Fanny, Sapphixy, AssMale, Kindness & Bonnie, and probably more. Another thing, and this might just be me, but calling a board "Gender Critical" makes me think it's about TERF cows and not making fun of trannies.
> 
> tl;dr: Keep Rat Kings where it is, keep its name, but make it an all-purpose tranny dumping ground with less restrictions on who/what goes in there so the tranny threads sprinkled around the forums can be moved there. Add a Tranch thread label for those who want the Kevin Gibes subforum.


I agree with this 100%. It's about time we put all the tranny threads in one place instead of peppered throughout several different forums. Pinning Tranny Sideshows and/or SRS Horrors is a good idea as well. 

"Rat King" may have been made in reference to a specific group of people, but I still think it's a fitting descriptor for the modern day tranny community online, as they all seem to cross over constantly. I also enjoy the fitting imagery of filth it entails. My only strong opinion on any name change is to avoid "Gender Critical" because it's too serious (and, as wes said, could be misinterpreted as being a subforum dedicated to mocking TERFs and GCs). It's the name of an actual movement and will surely invite politisperging that will completely ruin the fun.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 27, 2022)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> Instead of "Gender Critical" can we call it "Gender Euphoria" instead?


Trender Critical!


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 27, 2022)

I feel that if Rat King gets moved to Beauty Parlor, it will just end up being a bunch of "REE!!! TRANNYS AREN'T REAL WOMEN!!!"

Some of us just want to laugh at these (pretty sure there are a couple of actually legit) retards & not have it evolve into TERFy gender sperging.

We all know that Phil, Toren, Sapphixy & Jake Alley aren't real women(hell, I'm not entirely convinced that Jake Alley is even actually trans), we just want to laugh at their retarded antics.

While I do think it would probably be for the best that we just lump all the trannys together, moving them to the Beauty Parlor would be the wrong way to go.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Mar 27, 2022)

I 100% support a tranny subforum in BP. Name it Area 41, move all the Rat King threads + Tranch + Tranny Sideshows etc to it, it'd be the best board on the site.


----------



## Dr. Troon Lagoon (Mar 27, 2022)

The 41% Club, seconded.
Welcome to Nurgle’s domain of dilation station spergatory and it’s bovine denizens Transtastic Tales of Cope, Seethe and Dilate. (Case studies of male BPD and Cluster B disorders in depth)

YWNBAW/YWNBAM 

Rule: no politisperging! 

Optional: [insert link to steam page Heartbeat]

I am conflicted about folding it under Beauty Parlor:
1) Most of the cows are skeevy MtF; not even a unintentional admission of them being female adjacent is acceptable.
2) Rat King as a board is most visible; I rather see it renamed and fold most troons into the new “41% Club” …
3) Including our SRS General and individual surgical butcher’s threads

EDIT: The subheader should include a link to Metokur’s Transtastic Tales 








						Transtastic Tales Episode 1: How The Sausage Is Made
					

GENDER REVEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 27, 2022)

"41% Club" is good and I like it a lot, but how about "Club 41"?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 27, 2022)

I think the Kengle thread should be moved to the general lolcows section.


----------



## R00T (Mar 27, 2022)

But what if the rate increases? Would we change the name to 42% club?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Name it Area 41


Heh, I was kinda against using the 41% meme in the title, but this one is now in my top three.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 27, 2022)

Count me with the "avoid names that are moai bait" people.
That, or go all-in on the baiting, like with "Loveshy Therapy Center".

That aside, it's true that the Persons Of Interest in this subforum don't really "knot up" into a figurative rat king anymore. I don't find it useful to have the grouping at all, I'd be fine with just moving them all into "Lolcows".


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 27, 2022)

Nah, just make the board less restrictive, add the Kevin Gibes Inflated Universe and other major tranny threads in it, and possibly change the name to something like Gender Euphoria, since a serious~sounding name could attract TERF autism (The Rat King definition is still fitting to newer troon lolcows, so a name change is not exactly needed)


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Mar 27, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> Not fond of the idea, for a few reasons:
> 
> Rat Kings runs on autopilot these days, by your own admission. Why the hell would you want to alter something that both works and gives minimal trouble while it is doing so into something that is almost guaranteed to cause headaches?
> 
> ...


Also I don't want to be in BP


----------



## Postal_Rat (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm against moving it to the Beauty parlor I don't think its nearly woman heavy to enough warrant the shift a new name is something I would agree with whole heartedly it's gotten a little ill fitting


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Mar 28, 2022)

I feel like everyone laughs at trannies, not just women....honestly, men probably laugh more. I would only support it, if, like in real life, the women voted for it. then they lose their own personal space to a bunch of men, just like real life.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 28, 2022)

Staff, don't move Jimmy Radich to the Beauty Parlor. Nobody wants to be part of the Rat King. These guys deserve it.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 28, 2022)

Just here to say:
- Agree with keeping the board in place. I think BP is fine with having its own culture and there's no need to change that.
- Neutral on the namechange. Did like the subtle joke Rat Kings implies, and it has a history behind it, but not married to keeping it. Not fond of the proposed name though, needs something more Farm specific.
- Agree with expanding the scope of the board in general to include all trannies, and tranny-related community threads (GRS thread, tranny slideshow etc).


----------



## Florence (Mar 28, 2022)

If it ain’t broke…


----------



## Gar For Archer (Mar 28, 2022)

The name change doesn’t make sense to me. Rat King refers to the trannies themselves (even if you wouldn’t know this unless you were there or someone told you), whereas Gender Critical implies to me a forum covering GC/TERF cows like Exulansic.


----------



## I am vomit (Mar 28, 2022)

Can't say I agree with this one. The trannies being a rat king of perverts is an interesting analogy. Plus it just doesn't completely belong in beauty parlor. Everyone hates trannies equally.


----------



## annnanovichova (Mar 28, 2022)

I vote nay.

Calling it GC will invite all the polisperging and it does suggest one side is correct. We are here to laugh at trannies first and foremost. Moving it to the BP board will be the end, because BP is different and many avoid it for that reason. GC in BP? Doesn't scream we laugh at trannies at all, but looks like serious discussion in a subforum on mumsnet.

I vote for consolidating all trannies and troon adjacent threads from all the boards into this one, cow profiles, community threads, discussions and making it trully troon centric board. Even if original Rat King is dead, the troons still are in a ridiculously complicated network together, like fungus, so I like the name. But renaming it to the 41% club is also good.

ETA: Gender Euphoria is also vvvvvv good name.


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2022)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! said:


> If we go putting the Rat King troons in Beauty Parlor you know damn well it's going straight to their heads. Seriously though I would prefer to stay separate. Rat King runs smoothly, I don't think it's smart to mess up a good thing.


I make absolutely no decision with regards to how a lolcow reacts to it. I think people in their replies are way too generous in thinking this.

Extremely frustrated with the sheer number of replies just saying "we need to keep it out of the Lolcow salon because that means they're women (?????????)" and by extension "don't do anything a lolcow may like."

Nothing about this site is dedicated to how a person reacts. It does not matter. It could make them happy or sad. I don't care.



UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> It’s less visible in the BP


This doesn't make sense. It's still on the front page.



Fetish Roulette said:


> there won't be any space for FtM cows on there


Why not? Who said?

I guess I worded things wrong.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Mar 28, 2022)

annnanovichova said:


> I vote nay.
> 
> Calling it GC will invite all the polisperging and it does suggest one side is correct. We are here to laugh at trannies first and foremost. Moving it to the BP board will be the end, because BP is different and many avoid it for that reason. GC in BP? Doesn't scream we laugh at trannies at all, but looks like serious discussion in a subforum on mumsnet.
> 
> ...


Agreed with this one, all tranny-related threads under one subforum is a good idea, assuming that a cow’s primary notability is for being a troon (e.g. excluding people like Jim Sterling and Digibro, who are more notable for being YouTubers than for being troons). A general purpose troon board would be a more suitable place for, say, the Jazz thread, because as funny as it is to stick him in Deathfats, it’s unarguable that his true calling isn’t his fatness, but his troonness.


----------



## Positron (Mar 28, 2022)

Null said:


> Extremely frustrated with the sheer number of replies just saying "we need to keep it out of the Lolcow salon because that means they're women (?????????)


You said "Beauty Parlor" in your OP, not Lolcow Salon.






Null said:


> This doesn't make sense. It's still on the front page.


If you mean something like this:



Then I don't see much harm, but I don't see any good either.  And why not move Animal Control and Internet Famous to the Salon as well?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 28, 2022)

I propose renaming it "Fun 'N Flirty Man Zone".


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Mar 28, 2022)

Please leave the current Rat Kings where they are and instead move all future trannies into the beauty parlor.


----------



## Tealeaf (Mar 28, 2022)

Gar For Archer said:


> (e.g. excluding people like Jim Sterling and Digibro, who are more notable for being YouTubers than for being troons).


There’s nothing wrong with shoving recently trooned-out lolcows to the troon forum if they have no stronger topic forum than Lolcows (e.g. furry, internet famous, fat…). 

While Internet Famous is kind of a youtuber forum, there’s a lot of content-creator lolcows that never got moved there. 

I think it‘s not a bad thing to transform the Rat King forum into a general “trans community watch” forum. The definition of “Rat King” seems a bit awkwardly narrow for no good reason. The new forum could have a “Rat King” tag to remember the idea. Moving the forum up to Lolcow Salon will also introduce cross-pollination between the girl and boy categories, which is probably not bad. And of course, a wider subject matter will draw more traffic in general, and more posts and posters that need moderating.

Most topic forums seem to have a lighting rod offtopic thread or two to draw the worst politisperging and slapfighting away from the other threads. Seems manageable.


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2022)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Please leave the current Rat Kings where they are and instead move all future trannies into the beauty parlor.


I don't get it. There's like 5 active threads here. What is being lost?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Mar 28, 2022)

Null said:


> I don't get it. There's like 5 active threads here. What is being lost?


I love the Beauty Parlor but it’s culturally very different and those 5 threads are fun reads.
Really not every thread needs to stay Ana Mardoll and Dr Ivey would be better there.
But someone like Jake or Zinnia would get lost.


----------



## annnanovichova (Mar 28, 2022)

Null said:


> I don't get it. There's like 5 active threads here. What is being lost?


Independence.
But in all seriousness, why would you even want to make tranny threads more woman friendly?

_the general guidance that the girlboards have to make it friendly towards female users._

What does it even mean? 

It's less about redacting the board and more about putting it under overly catty and hissy female friendly board. I'm saying this as a woman on the internet (even tho there are none) Lolcow Salon and BP are their own thing that isn't even fun up for all women on this site.

Do spring cleaning of the board, but let it be its own thing not touched by girl's cooties and their rules for tree house guests. And defo don't call it like a political statement.


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2022)

annnanovichova said:


> What does it even mean?


Not much, it's just a drag and drop + new mods since this board doesn't really have any. Users banned from the BP for thirstposting are carried over.

I'm just not sure what's lost and I don't understand the indignation. This is why I usually don't ask anyone anything and just do what I want.

So your counter-proposal is to just make this board even smaller and create a new one? ok.


----------



## I am vomit (Mar 28, 2022)

Null said:


> Not much, it's just a drag and drop + new mods since this board doesn't really have any. Users banned from the BP for thirstposting are carried over.
> 
> I'm just not sure what's lost and I don't understand the indignation. This is why I usually don't ask anyone anything and just do what I want.
> 
> So your counter-proposal is to just make this board even smaller and create a new one? ok.


It's more of, BP is a different atmosphere, don't get me wrong, I spend time in both sections this isn't just "WIMMINS ARE THERE THIS IS TRANNY FEELINGS BEING VALIDATED CUS THEY'RE WITH THE WIMMIN FOLKS REEEEEE" It's just that this area has it's own little thing going, and I don't think the carry over is going to be as strong as it seems. It just seems confusing to put it there more anything else. Plus the name is fitting, and disgusting just like a tranny.


----------



## annnanovichova (Mar 28, 2022)

Null said:


> So your counter-proposal is to just make this board even smaller and create a new one? ok.


You're being obnoxious.
No, my proposal was to rework it into proper tranny central. There's plenty of tranny related threads that are hard to find as of now and it would do them good to consolidate them into one place, when often they were refused to be in rat king because they weren't related to original few.

In the end it's your forum, you do what you want. You came in here with baked in idea, so you won't understand why people won't like it.  
But the gist of it is this- troons aren't girls only issue and putting them there to just discuss them per GC standard as is your idea won't make for good entertainment.

If its about man power, do what you need and don't ask for opinions, but do what you need to make it work. If it's about you doing something because you think it will make the forum cleaner, then it won't.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Mar 28, 2022)

I’d love to have a dedicated troon corral!

Can we shove the crappy frankengendersurgeons Dr Shiv and Rumer the Butcher in there too, please? Oh and the insane parents of trans kids/ mermaids child suicide cultists/most horrific looking tran/tranner sideshows and all the loose troons in Internet Famous/Lol Cow general?

It’ll be fun watching them move from the Lol Cow to Transy section as they  ‘come out’ (and eventually go off to Deathfats to dies of HRT poisoning).

 A small rolling news section for trans headlines of the day (or a dedicated mega thread for troon news) and a vaguely on topic spergy thread would be useful. Add the gc/crazy feminists  and Mumsnet member threads if you fancy - neither are very popular but it would amuse me to imagine some of our resident troons having to fight their way through a whole sub forum of ugly men in dresses just to gloat about Julie Bindel being punched by yet another bearded mentally ill man.

Call it ‘Club 41 Percent featuring Am Hole and the Rat Kings ‘

Put it under BP as a subcategory if you like but I‘m mostly  a free floater farm-wise, I currently follow loads of random threads using the ’your threads’ function, so I will defer that decision to the active BP users.

Happy to laugh at FtM and MtF troons in the company of both female and male farmers. I’m all for diversity and inclusion, me.

You can leave all the furry troons in Animal Control though - I wouldn’t touch one of them with Yaniv’s amputated ladystick.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 28, 2022)

Null, you asked what we thought and we're telling you, pretty civilly too. There is no conflict here until you start it. I appreciate how much of yourself you put into this forum, but there is no need to be a jerk to us. You can act like a normal person. Please try it.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't frequent this board super often, but I always thought It's organization was kind of weird. From a person who didn't really know the boards history it seemed odd that many of these people (who in my eyes are just normal lolcows) had their own board separate from lolcow general or the salon. A general observation though is that there may be some culture shock if you moved the board over to the salon. lots of the salon cows are apolitical and have an apolitical more normie audience which may conflict with the more politically motivated audience of this board.


----------



## wes (Mar 28, 2022)

My suggestion was to widen the scope of Rat Kings to make it more active. There are a lot of troon or troon-adjacent threads that could be moved into this forum that are active enough on their own. In addition to threads I mentioned in my first post and the ones ChaChaHeels suggested, there's also AGP smirk general, Troon sightings, Most physically repulsive tranny, Tranny glossary and Gayden Glare which would fit in a Troon General subforum. I don't think Rat Kings has a place in the Salon because a lot of the cows in here aren't what I'd consider Salon material, even though that's objective. 

I'm fine with whatever Null chooses, but that's my two cents.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Mar 28, 2022)

wes said:


> My suggestion was to widen the scope of Rat Kings to make it more active. There are a lot of troon or troon-adjacent threads that could be moved into this forum that are active enough on their own. In addition to threads I mentioned in my first post and the ones ChaChaHeels suggested, there's also AGP smirk general, Troon sightings, Most physically repulsive tranny, Tranny glossary and Gayden Glare which would fit in a Troon General subforum. I don't think Rat Kings has a place in the Salon because a lot of the cows in here aren't what I'd consider Salon material, even though that's objective.
> 
> I'm fine with whatever Null chooses, but that's my two cents.


Oooh. Some new ones to add to my watch list! Ta!


----------



## Creep3r (Mar 28, 2022)

CatParty said:


> I suggested “terf wars” lol


I second this. Gender Critical sounds like an inoffensive name for pussies.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Mar 28, 2022)

What exactly are the rule differences between the site as a whole and beauty parlor anyways?


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 28, 2022)

Change the name from Rat Kings to a general tranny board if you want more traffic here.

Gender Critical will bring too much political sperging.

I will propose something different to attempt to appease both parties:
Make a new section of the forum under the Salon or whatever.

AREA NAME
= General Tranny =
= Rat Kings =

I don't have name suggestions, but I think dumping all the trannies in to one area is a good idea.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 28, 2022)

JJLiautaud said:


> What exactly are the rule differences between the site as a whole and beauty parlor anyways?


Beauty Parlor will board ban people for thirst-posting. It has a lot of threads on women-lolwcows and some of those always get filled with retards spamming WOULD SMASH BITCH GOT MY DICK HARD, so boardbanning was the solution. Overall more female-friendly.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Beauty Parlor will board ban people for thirst-posting. It has a lot of threads on women-lolwcows and some of those always get filled with retards spamming WOULD SMASH BITCH GOT MY DICK HARD, so boardbanning was the solution. Overall more female-friendly.


So there will be basically no change to the rat king, because uhh you don't see much thirst posting here


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Mar 28, 2022)

JJLiautaud said:


> So there will be basically no change to the rat king, because uhh you don't see much thirst posting here


I think the only thing that would change is we'd get a broader range of gender threads and more female-friendly politics. At least in the genderspecial threads I've seen around the site, we get a lot of TERF-posting in gender threads and some people don't like that because they blame women for troons having rights. So they use the threads as an excuse to complain about feminism and TERFs.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 28, 2022)

stupid frog said:


> Change the name from Rat Kings to a general tranny board if you want more traffic here.


Really I'm not convinced we even need a "tranny board". Despite what terminally-online troons think, sending the 59% to follow the 41% is not part of our mission. Rat King threads were originally grouped together for convenience since they were all crossing over and collaborating amongst themselves. If that's not the case anymore, just dump them all back in Lolcows.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 28, 2022)

Kosher Dill said:


> Really I'm not convinced we even need a "tranny board". Despite what terminally-online troons think, sending the 59% to follow the 41% is not part of our mission. Rat King threads were originally grouped together for convenience since they were all crossing over and collaborating amongst themselves. If that's not the case anymore, just dump them all back in Lolcows.


I like the name "Rat King". I think it's a good descriptor for how these people behave, gnashing at the world but too tied to each other to get anywhere. The grifter tranny is a new and interesting animal, I like that we have a special place to laugh at them. Maybe more tranny grifter cows like Blake Hobbs should be moved into Rat King.


----------



## thyme (Mar 28, 2022)

Spring cleaning on KF, time to move all the furniture around?
I appreciate the varying locations for these threads because you get some different users posting in each space. Some differing opinions to read. I do think 'Rat Kings' may be dated, may as well just be called 'Twitter' nowadays, but I like the name and its history.
I can see how you might attract more activity placing them in the same group.
I think maybe the tag system should be encouraged more in order to find trannies or whatever specifically to laugh at, if that's the aim.
It's not really an issue at least in my opinion going through the different groups and then subgroups for threads here. Users should be encouraged to explore and find different groups+threads with different people, I think. And having diverse mods vs potential powermods.
But ultimately, I think its funny because if it does happen, a lot of trannies would be moving to the 'womens' section of the site- some sort of metaphorical 'access to women's spaces' joke


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Mar 28, 2022)

Rat King I think is a good name. Kevin and Keffals have proven throughly that all trannies are connected by the tail of degeneracy and can never leave unless they gnaw themselves off.

Please don't move it to BP. BP doesn't really care for troons and their antics, unless they happen to be on TMZ with a show like Jazz or related to the kardashians like Jenner.

I am also casting my vote in for keeping the name, adding in a sub forum for the Kevin Gibes +Ranch Inflated Universe and moving other trannies who shtick is being a tranny like Yaniv and tranny topic threads (srs, general tranny sperg, loss of loved ones to trannies) into the broader board. It absolutely all has it's own culture that would benefit from having a place to go.

If name change is absolutely 100% needed, hell no to "gender critical". Yes to pretty much any 41%/Troon joke or pun.

If you want to do an even bigger overhaul, scoot the Tran Board down with weebs and furries, give all three their own chat and have the furry/anime mods run it. The trifectia of degeneracy.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 28, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> If you want to do an even bigger overhaul, scoot the Tran Board down with weebs and furries,


I like this idea. Just make a coomer forum and put all the degenerate stuff in there. Troons, anime, porn, fetishists, and so on.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 28, 2022)

Kosher Dill said:


> Really I'm not convinced we even need a "tranny board". Despite what terminally-online troons think, sending the 59% to follow the 41% is not part of our mission. Rat King threads were originally grouped together for convenience since they were all crossing over and collaborating amongst themselves. If that's not the case anymore, just dump them all back in Lolcows.


Or bring the troons to the Rat King. There are people like Brianna Wu and Becky Gerber who I felt were Rat King in all but name.


----------



## HissingBastard (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't see a real reason to move the board to BP, but I'm not particularly against it. 100% against the name change. 'Gender Critical' implies critical discussion of gender theory, and while that's fun from time to time, the main focus of the board should just be laughing a trannies. As much as I love my fellow Terves, I think the board should be an inclusive safe space for tranny-haters of all political leanings    It keeps the discussion interesting.


----------



## Futaba (Mar 28, 2022)

I feel like Rat Kings contains the troons who are distinguished by their absolute degeneracy in comparison to other individual troon threads in internet famous/lolcow.  I think you should keep it this way but just rename it or sign post it better. The current board description implies that its a board about the "gay community" when really its stink ditch central.

I like beauty parlour as it is - it has a different vibe and provides respite from mtf troons apart from the Blaire White thread. I also think people will be less inclined to make new threads about lolcows who are primarily of interest to women if you start adding troons into the mix.  Like everything they will take over.


----------



## repentance (Mar 28, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> I’d rather see an updated RK that stays where it’s at, and the updated RK (with name change) becomes more of a KF troon hub. Maybe relocate Kevin, Grace Lavery, Wu, and others into the new board. Pin Tranny Social Media to the top, add the SRS thread.
> 
> Moving troons to BP seems like it would narrow the audience.


Move the lolcow surgeons threads there, too, so it effectively becomes an all things troon hub.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 28, 2022)

Please move Olly Thorn and Contrapoints to Rat Kings.

Then I will not have to go to two corrals to visit my favorite cows.

Rat kings is nice where it is, but it would be ok  to add some of the bigger internet degens to the same area.  Calling it "gender euphoria" would be good, I think.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 29, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> Please move Olly Thorn and Contrapoints to Rat Kings.
> 
> Then I will not have to go to two corrals to visit my favorite cows.
> 
> Rat kings is nice where it is, but it would be ok  to add some of the bigger internet degens to the same area.  Calling it "gender euphoria" would be good, I think.


Gender euphoria gets my updoot.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't really like the name Gender Critical, how about 'tiddie skittles'.

Also can we get a Kevin Gibes Inflated Universe subforum? There's far more going on than for example yaniv. We could have the threads for neck, alyssa, kev, tuc etc (but NEVER wedge)


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 29, 2022)

Rat Kings -> Gender Critical makes sense to me, but merging it with Beauty Parlor makes none at all. They seem to have very different purposes.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Mar 29, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> Rat Kings -> Gender Critical makes sense to me, but merging it with Beauty Parlor makes none at all. They seem to have very different purposes.


It's kind of useful to have it right under internet famous. And if the terf sperging gets too estrogen filled, we can always make a containment thread.  Maybe it's too subtle though.  

"why are you making fun of these poor trannies?" 

"BECAUSE THEY ACT LIKE RETARDS ONLINE CONSTANTLY. THEY COULD ALWAYS TOUCH GRASS, YOU KNOW."


----------



## Dyn (Mar 29, 2022)

Calling it "Gender Critical" will invite too much maui you should call it "lol trannies" or something instead.


----------



## I am vomit (Mar 29, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Calling it "Gender Critical" will invite too much maui you should call it "lol trannies" or something instead.


Trooney tunes


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Mar 29, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> Trooney tunes


In my head this is now the alternate name for the Farms.


----------



## sniggered (Mar 29, 2022)

is this like a transition from the male to the female side of the site?


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 29, 2022)

I like the name Gender Euphoria.


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 29, 2022)

Might as well give us Philosophy Tube, ContraPoints, Blair White, & Pansy Gronski while you're at it.

Jazz Jennings can stay in deathfats, though.

Gender Euphoria or 41% Club are top choice for names.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 30, 2022)

Call it 41% and Friends instead. You read the title and get instantly that it's the troon board, but also with additional funsies from tranny-adjacent shit like the surgeons of hell or maybe e-celebs that went down the dark path.


----------



## Smicneibn (Mar 30, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> I have no strong opinion either way and can see both sides to the argument for this change.
> 
> But if RK is rebranded as GC and added to BP, maybe go through the existing RK threads and move those that wouldn't fit under GC, such as the Kengle thread. He's more garden variety lolcow. I can't see too many TERFs and other BP regulars being all that interested in his shenanigans.


There were several kiwis that were hoping that he would troon out but it simply never happened.


----------



## Tim the Tranny (Mar 30, 2022)

Me want to laugh at trannies


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Mar 30, 2022)

I mostly lurk lately so who cares about my opinion but I agree that the troon threads strewn in completely random parts of the farms would be better as a consolidated subforum.   Only problem being, there are so many threads on trans furries, youtubers, weebs, etc. that I think whatever the sub is called (Gender Euphoria has my vote), it makes more sense to leave it next to those subs in Lolcow Farms.

With the increased flow of traffic from a centralized, let's be honest, mostly AGP-centric subforum, might even make it worthwhile to have some moderation.  I don't think you'll ever be able to completely stamp out politisperging when it comes to talk about the stunning and brave womyn of the trans community, but putting it in Salon is probably a guarantee that it'll be a common issue.  And I wouldn't even blame them.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 30, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Pansy Gronski


oh boy whatever subforum is "lucky" enough to end up with that particular thread might be in for a surprise.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm some what concerned at the amount of /pol/spergs that are coming to the forum over the last few years.  Renaming Rat King to Gender Critical will only make the influx worse in my opinion.  Also I'm worried that renaming it could possibly cause an influx of trannies.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Mar 30, 2022)

If the Rat King joke feels dated maybe the sub board could be renamed to "La Zorra" or "Sisterwood" as it used to a while ago.

I agree with the idea of locating it on the Lolcow Cults category instead of Lolcow Salon" could encapsulate all the tranny threads and the Kevin Gibes offspins. Might have been suggested already but the name "Tenacious Kiwi Farms" could fit.

Edit: Cults, not Farms.


----------



## Octavia (Mar 30, 2022)

I've sat on this since page 1, and while I haven't read the pages since, I think the boards should stay as they are, with the exception of moving some threads into Rat Kings as others have pointed out.
By admittance, the board works on "Auto-Pilot" which to me screams of a sure thing that isn't worth really messing with, especially since the post culture being pretty different from the rest of the farms. We already seem to be bleeding through jannies in the A&H board, why risk it for others?
That's just my 2 cents, as long as I can still find everything without politisperging it will be okay for me.
Rat King is also my favorite board, so I should probably declare a bias here.


----------



## Gamercat (Mar 30, 2022)

call it cope seethe dilate just as friendly reminder


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 30, 2022)

You know I have an idea.

Why not instead of renaming the tranny board, why not lump all the mental illness cows into one board and call it The Sanitarium?


----------



## valis (Mar 30, 2022)

I thought/assumed most of the people posting here were women anyway :/ at least in the Jake Alley/Veronica Ivy threads.  

Moving the board into 'the women's section' of the farms is surely just going to cause the kind of politisperging and venting you're trying to avoid; just the suggestion of it already has.  And it does seem more fitting as a theme to be in with the furries and such.

The name 'rat kings' does make the purpose of the board obscure, at least to those of us that had never heard of the original farms rat king, and does exclude content that would be in a general trans/gender board like Kevin Gibes and the SRS disasters thread.  The description on the index page doesn't seem to match the active threads.  You could have a couple of political discussion/rant/shitposting threads to try to keep the worst of the politics out of the subject threads.  

The name 'gender critical' is dull and unworthy of the Farms, and also politicises the board.  'Gender euphoria' or 'sisterwood' or something ranchy/tranchy would be good.

I thought self-moderation on this board was quite good, people rant sometimes and clearly have very strong feelings, but it's not out of control.  The worst I saw a thread in this board was when Sophie Labelle's pedo shit came out and that thread was moving insanely fast, but that was a freak (lol) event with a massive influx of people.  This board usually seems pretty well behaved.  But I've recently been following a couple of long threads in Happenings so maybe my standards are just low.


----------



## Sissy (Mar 30, 2022)

Both boards are just full of A-logs, nothing will be gained, nothing will be lost. No one will win, no one will lose.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Mar 31, 2022)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> If the Rat King joke feels dated maybe the sub board could be renamed to "La Zorra" or "Sisterwood" as it used to a while ago.
> 
> I agree with the idea of locating it on the Lolcow Cults category instead of Lolcow Salon" could encapsulate all the tranny threads and the Kevin Gibes offspins. Might have been suggested already but the name "Tenacious Kiwi Farms" could fit.
> 
> Edit: Cults, not Farms.


I don’t think La Zorra or Sisterwood are good alternatives, because like Rat King they refer to a _specific group _of trannies whose day in the sun has long past. Gender Euphoria is my favorite option so far, but any option that refers to trannies more generally could work.


----------



## Online Fossil (Mar 31, 2022)

I think moving the board to BP is a good idea, I don’t like calling it Gender Critical though. Feel like that will just draw in users who have been exiled from former gender-critical places on Reddit etc. who are just interested in talking politics and radfem stuff rather than pointing and laughing at crazies. Keep Rat Kings or use one of the other less serious names suggested here.


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 31, 2022)

@Null This thread right here is what we're afraid of the Rat King board turning into.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/constant-tranny-sperging-is-a-plague-on-this-site-this-planet-and-this-nation.115569/


----------



## Null (Mar 31, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> @Null This thread right here is what we're afraid of the Rat King board turning into.


 I don't know what that has to do with the woman area of the site. I guess I'll just leave it alone.


----------

